# Can no longer paste images into outgoing outlook mail messages



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Just recently I have lost the ability to paste images (like a print screen) into outgoing Outlook email messages. I can still paste an image if I first save it as a .bmp or .jpg then go to Insert>Picture then browse to the image file, select it and click OK but it would be a lot easier if I could still just paste it in the message. It wasn't always this way and I cannot think of any changes to my system that have been made recently to cause this. Any ideas?


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

OK, some more information. I opened Outlook on another machine and I can cut and paste images into outgoing email messages just fine.

I sent a test message to myself with a pasted image and then closed Outlook. Went to the problem machine and opened Outlook and found that I cannot view the image that I cut and pasted into the mail message from the other machine. There is some setting that got changed somehow and I would appreciate a point in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you using Microsoft Word as your email editor? If not, change your editor to MS Word and try again (*Tools >> Options >> Mail Format >> Use Word as Editor*)

You may also want to play around with some of the settings under

*Tools >> Options >> Security tab >> Change Automatic Download Settings*

Regards,
Rollin


----------

